# [SOLVED] Super slow boot-up and shutdown with new Graphics card



## PrivatePublic (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi,

I am using Windows XP SP3 with 1.5 GB of ram and 3 GHZ processor. Before I bought a Sapphire Radeon HD 4550, my computer was working beautifully and started-up and shutdown very quickly.

After installing the card (and the latest drivers), the time my computer takes to start-up is just over 7 minutes. When it starts, it stalls after the Windows XP loading screen with the blue progress bar. All that will be visible is a cursor and a black screen. It then hangs on the screens before the Taskbar and whatnot shows up (the one that says Welcome and similar screens). I haven't timed the shutdown time, but it also takes a long time, similarly sticking on the Logging Off and Windows is Shutting Down screens. Once it starts, everything works very well. Is there anything I can do?

Is it possible that I would be better off with a different service pack? If this is the case, could someone tell me how to rollback to service pack 1 or 2?

Thanks!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Super slow boot-up and shutdown with new Graphics card*

what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
wattage

check the listings in the bios for voltages and temperatures and post them


----------



## PrivatePublic (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Super slow boot-up and shutdown with new Graphics card*

I have a lot of work to do on my computer so I will post this information later. The information I do know without having to restart is:

Video Card: ATI Radeon HD 4550
CPU: Intel Pentium 4 CPU 3.00GHz
RAM: 1.5 GB
Brand: IBM ThinkCentre

Thank you for the reply and I will update with the full information later.


----------



## PrivatePublic (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Super slow boot-up and shutdown with new Graphics card*

I am not sure how to discover what the power supply or wattage is and there was nothing about Voltages and Temperatures in my computer's BIOS (I checked everywhere) But here is what I know:

Video Card: ATI Radeon HD 4550
CPU: Intel Pentium 4 CPU 3.00GHz
Motherboard: 8287D5U
RAM: 1.5 GB
Brand: IBM (Lenovo) ThinkCentre

For temperatures, I downloaded a program called SpeedFan and it says that my hard drives are at 48 degrees C and 43 degrees C. The others are just Temp 1 (53), Temp 2 (21), and Temp 3 (25). I'm sorry I couldn't provide more information. I added what information I could.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Super slow boot-up and shutdown with new Graphics card*

Try getting that pc's bios to the latest. Typically old machines have a tough time with newer video cards functioning properly. It happens more so in oem's do to lack of bios updates.


----------



## PrivatePublic (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Super slow boot-up and shutdown with new Graphics card*

I updated my BIOS but the start-up was still slow. However, the latest update for my computer model was 09/12/06 so I'm guessing that this means the BIOS still isn't new enough?

Does this mean I'll just have to content myself with getting something to eat or what-have-you as I wait for my computer to turn on?

I just noticed now that whenever something loads and I'm listening to music, it gets all scratchy for a second. Starting to sound more and more like I shot myself in the foot with this card...

(By the way, Metroid is awesome :wink


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Super slow boot-up and shutdown with new Graphics card*

If you can , try a 1.0 card in the system to see if it still does it.

Also try the drivers the card came with. If thats a no go , try just the display driver by itself w/o catalyst.


----------



## PrivatePublic (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Super slow boot-up and shutdown with new Graphics card*

I don't know what you mean by 1.0 card, but when I went back to the integrated graphics, all of my problems went away.

Also, I was originally using the drivers the card came with and upgraded to try and fix the problem. As far as using the display driver without Catalyst, I am under the impression that Catalyst IS the display driver. If not, I have been unable to find a non-catalyst display driver for my card.


----------



## Cruncher (May 17, 2009)

*Re: Super slow boot-up and shutdown with new Graphics card*

try running in safe mode, that will load it without the driver.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Super slow boot-up and shutdown with new Graphics card*

when you went from the onboard to the card did you check you had enough power to run it

post the psu details


----------



## PrivatePublic (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Super slow boot-up and shutdown with new Graphics card*

In safe mode, the computer loaded up and shut down so it looks like this is a driver issue. To the above post, I have no idea how to find PSU details. I am going to uninstall the drivers and run Windows Update to see if that will give me one that will work better.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Super slow boot-up and shutdown with new Graphics card*

take the side off the case and look at the label on the psu


----------



## PrivatePublic (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Super slow boot-up and shutdown with new Graphics card*

Oh... of course it's that simple... 

The max wattage of the Power Supply is 310 Watts.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Super slow boot-up and shutdown with new Graphics card*

upgrade your psu

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139004&Tpk=corsair+550w


----------



## PrivatePublic (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Super slow boot-up and shutdown with new Graphics card*

The box recommends a power supply of 300 watts and it turns out I have that. Plus it works fine when the drivers are uninstalled... Are you sure? I don't have more money to spend so I may be wishing the problem's something else haha.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Super slow boot-up and shutdown with new Graphics card*

whatever is on the box add 50% and you will be in the ballpark

your other components also require power

pcie systems start at a quality 550w


----------



## PrivatePublic (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Super slow boot-up and shutdown with new Graphics card*

Okay, thanks for that. I'll just try to get a refund on my graphics card then. If anything, I learned something today!


----------

